# You have to see this video,



## Hawk (Jul 12, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/got-kitten-problem-louisiana-man-215119648.html


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/got-kitten-problem-louisiana-man-215119648.html


How very sweet. Thanks Hawk, for lifting my spirits with this video!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 12, 2022)

Adorable video Hawk!  Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2022)

I love  little kitties!  Thanks for brightening my morning.


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Awww how sweet, thank you for posting this @Hawk


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2022)

How very sweet.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 13, 2022)

Thank you for a smile this morning.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2022)

That man is a keeper .. the video was the perfect start to my day


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

Pinky said:


> *That man is a keeper* .. the video was the perfect start to my day


What a guy!


----------

